# Mobility harnesses? Where to get



## wildrivers

I am looking for a solid mobility harness for brace work with my service dog. The harness needs to rise up 6-8 inches and have a horizontal shoulder strap for the dog. All I can find is a $500 one from Bold designs. Any other suggestions for places to research? Thank you.


----------



## FlyAway

Google "service dog harness".


----------



## Xeph

I got my harness from bold lead designs. Yup, was expensive.

Was also worth every penny.


----------



## wildrivers

Bold designs seems to be the only one out there with a raises handle, adjustable. When I enter SD harness you get the basics. Thought to ask and see if anyone with experience knew. Thanks.


----------



## Xeph

If you need brace work, you really need to be careful with the rigid handles. They really aren't good for the dog's back when you use them (torque of the spine), but nobody has come up with a better design yet.

When I need to brace, I put my hand right on the saddle (which sits on the withers) to get up.


----------



## Lin

If I had the money I'd go with bold lead designs, I'd love to have one of their harnesses. 

Since I don't, my rigid handle harness is a bridgeport that I sent to a saddle maker to have improved like the fake sheepskin removed for real sheepskin padding. 

You do have to be very careful with a rigid handle on a harness, and the longer the handle the more torque that can be placed on the dog. Like Xeph, for bracing I place my hand directly onto my SD's shoulders and not the harness handle. I think higher than 6 inches would be too much and cause trouble for the dog. If your SD ever begins to show signs of being harness shy, it could be from the harness causing pain. 

There are some leather harnesses with rigid handles for sale from Active Dogs. Circle E also makes one. But if you can swing it, bold lead designs is the most highly recommended. Nearly everyone I've spoken to who has one loves it. The comfort and safety of your dog is at stake with low quality harnesses.


----------



## Xeph

I was sticker shocked too wildrivers, but Katrina DOES take payments. She is very kind, helpful, and patient. I have had my harness for two years now, and it is beautiful.

Katrina recently did some repair work for me as well, and it fell under warranty, so I have no complaints


----------



## wildrivers

Thanks for all the information, much needed. It gives me things to think of that I had not thought of about the dogs pressure points. She is a little short but thinking with a raised handle she will be fine.


----------



## Chicagocanine

I've read about some different types but the people I know who have tried them ended up not liking them, and mostly bought the Bold Lead Designs one in the end anyway. I know several people who did fundraising in order to get one, so that might be an option.


----------

